# What Happened To Horehound



## Screwtop (14/2/06)

Remember the Horehound softdrink that was usually bottled in stubbies in the 60s/70s. It had a great bitter flavour. Used to grow it in the herb garden, after an old shearer gave me a plant. He said it was grown at most of the shearing sheds that he worked in, in QLD and NSW. The shearers used it as a cold remedy, teaspoon of honey mixed with a couple of finely chopped Horehound leaves. Just thinking about the great bitter taste of Horehound soft drink made me wonder if it has been used in beer production. Anyone have any info regarding horehound and brewing?


----------



## Mr Bond (14/2/06)

It was declared a weed man :excl: 

http://www.dpiwe.tas.gov.au/inter.nsf/WebP...PIO-4ZYW5L?open


----------



## Screwtop (15/2/06)

Brauluver said:


> It was declared a weed man :excl:
> 
> http://www.dpiwe.tas.gov.au/inter.nsf/WebP...PIO-4ZYW5L?open
> [post="108587"][/post]​



Bugger :angry: it was good shit man


----------



## tangent (15/2/06)

i loved that stuff(soft drink), but farmers would shoot us if they found us propogating it. I wonder if there's an extract avail in hippy shops?


----------



## coolum brewer (15/2/06)

Still made by Bundaberg Soft Drinks and is sold in supermarkets in QLD. Not bad, like it better than sars. Here's the link


----------



## Airgead (15/2/06)

tangent said:


> i loved that stuff(soft drink), but farmers would shoot us if they found us propogating it. I wonder if there's an extract avail in hippy shops?
> [post="108676"][/post]​



I've bought hoarhound as dried leaves in hippy food shops for use in meads. Never used it in a beer though.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Axford (16/4/08)

Has anyony got a recipe for the hoardhound brew. If I can get some of the ingredients from the chemist and some from the hippie shops I'll make some. I remember my Grandmother making a fine brew...bless her.


----------



## glennheinzel (16/4/08)

I haven't used it myself, however a quick google found the following recipes- 

www.au.gardenweb.com/forums/load/ozherb/msg0203021121837.html
Horehound Beer 
To a large handful of horehound leaves and stems, add about 13.5 litres water and 1kg treacle. Boil for 1 hour, then strain and cool to blood heat. Add 2 tablespoons yeast, and leave, covered with a clean cloth, for 24 hours. Bottle and seal. Ready for use after 1 week. This is a very good remedy for sufferers of chest, nasal and sinus congestion. 

www.celtnet.org.uk/recipes/brewing/fetch-recipe.php?rid=horehound-beer&PHPSESSID=75b1997ae0ad2e88f31dae21682c19f2
900g horehound
240g ginger
120g corainder seed
2 kg malt extract
1kg sugar
20l of unchlorinated water
Yeast (eg 1762 Belgian Strong Ale) 


Also, the book "Sacred and Herbal Healing Beers" has a recipe. Will try to post it tonight if I remember...


----------



## sathid (16/4/08)

Screwtop said:


> Bugger :angry: it was good shit man





> *Distribution*
> Horehound is a plant that belongs to the mint family. Originally native to Europe, Central and Western Asia and North Africa, _it has become naturalised in many parts of the __world including temperate Australia_.





> *Status under the Weed Management Act 1999*
> Horehound is a declared weed in Tasmania, largely due to its impacts on agricultural productivity. As such, its importation, sale and distribution are prohibited. The legal responsibilities of landholders and other stakeholders for this declared weed are specified in a <a href="http://www.dpiw.tas.gov.au/inter.nsf/WebPages/TPRY-5GS68U?open" title="Horehound - Statutory Weed Management Plan">statutory weed management plan available from the Department.



Just because it is a weed in Tas, doesn't make it a weed in QLD.


----------

